# my first time growing...



## Skribb (Apr 29, 2006)

hey was up i have a quick question i germinated some seeds in a paper towel & then put them in a cup with soil 1 of them is starting to poke out but is compleatly bent over is it dead?? or is it gonna be alright?


----------



## Skribb (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Mutt (Apr 29, 2006)

Did it lose its shell yet?

What kind of lights and soil are you using. ?


----------



## Skribb (Apr 29, 2006)

well i was reading a faq on germinating seeds on this site & it said after the root comes out of the seed to put it in a small container of soil & put a plastic bag with holes in it(to keep in the humidity) & put it in a dark place till it sprouts. it jus came out of its shell & it looks good but its bent over.


----------



## Skribb (Apr 29, 2006)

I mean it was on another forum growkind.com


----------



## Skribb (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.growkind.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7264


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 29, 2006)

Many times sprouts emerge from the soil "bent over" (in a upside down U shape) and straighten out in a day or 2.

Have patience amigo.


----------



## Skribb (Apr 29, 2006)

aight thanx ganjaguru . how long should i wait till i can move them outside?


----------



## Skribb (Apr 30, 2006)

ok it straighted out nicely. but now 1 of the leafs is like a brownish red is that ok?


----------



## Hick (May 1, 2006)

..only "patience" will tell scribb. Give it a few days..


----------

